# Desktop audio is extremely low and audio monitoring doesn't work



## Nightgale_Walker (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm entirely new to OBS and I'm testing the settings with videos. I've set it to optimise for recording, not streaming.

I'm on Windows 10 and have turned off audio ducking, stopped applications from taking control and messed with the decibel meter in the mixer. I can turn the decibels up but that reduces the audio quality too much.

The audio from my headphones (which has been set as the default in the obs settings) is at max - to the point where it is too loud for me to have them on - but it is barely audible when I replay the recording.

I don't know what to do to make the audio any louder and I've done everything that I've found online.

Another problem is that the audio monitoring only works for my mic. I change it to monitor and output and when I move the volume slider, the mic volume changes. If I do the same for the desktop audio, nothing changes. I feel like it's still playing the audio directly from my desktop and not from obs. Is there a fix for this? Are these two problems linked?


----------



## srantum (Dec 10, 2020)

I don't know is it the right answer but for me when I recording and the sound from the recording a little bit lower than when you hear from your headset,speaker, or anything, then you should change the desktop audio output capture from default to the correct device. For me I change from default to speaker realtek R(audio).

You can change it by accessing OBS -> sources -> add audio output capture -> right click on it -> properties -> change the default to the correct device like Realtek R(Audio) or anything just test it one by one and determine which is  the right one to fix your low audio output. 

Hopes it helps


----------

